# Tilt down mirrors - reverse



## Zax15 (Jul 8, 2008)

Memory seats, mirrors, steering column... work great, stored and linked to the intelligent key but I can't get the tilt down when selecting reverse to store.

When selecting reverse the mirrors tilt down, but too far... unless you want to look at the tires/ground.

Any ideas?

Yes I am following the exact instructions in the manual... I think 

Anyway, not a big deal and otherwise everything works as expected.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think the mirror switch needs to be in the center position for it to work with your memory presets.


----------



## Zax15 (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually the center position just disabled the tilt down feature, but I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Shayne's 07 (Jul 22, 2008)

Try adjusting the mirror to where you want it while it is in reverse. In my 2007 this works and only adjusts the reverse position, not your normal driving setting. Your mirror should return to the normal position that you had it in originally when you put it into drive. Store your settings again and it should stay where you reset it in reverse. I have not tried this yet on my new '09 but will when I get home.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Zax15 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion - but it still doesn't store the settings. I'm heading back to the dealer later this week so perhaps they can enlighten me.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

That's not a bad thing, if you can see your tires you can park in reverse more precisely.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Look in the owners manual there is a section on setting the reverse mirrors to each drivers preferance.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

lol, i have a 2014 rogue with everything available. i dont have memory seat position or mirror.


----------

